# Level 2 quotes



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you have Level 2 quotes at your accounts? Do you find them valuable ?


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I have them but seldom use them albeit they can show an upward or downward short term day trend. I am a buy and hold investor and when I buy or sell a stock I really don't worry about leaving a nickel on the table. If I bought 100 shs of say CIBC (CM) at around 94.00 its only 5 bucks if I pay a nickel more. Wrong attitude, but so be it; I'm just not that concerned about it. I would expect it could be useful in trading penny stock but thats not me.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Couch potato had a post on this recently....

http://canadiancouchpotato.com/2015/01/20/taking-etf-trades-to-the-next-level/


if you're dealing in huge quantities becareful


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Does TDDI have L2 somewhere? I haven't seen how to get it if it does, but I could just be blind.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

gardner said:


> Does TDDI have L2 somewhere? I haven't seen how to get it if it does, but I could just be blind.


They have it as part of the Advanced Dashboard but it looks like not only do you have to add the Advanced Dashboard but you also have to add the optional data package on top of that to get level 2 quotes. It looks like you need to make more than 30 trades a quarter to get both for free, otherwise it will cost you $49/month ($29 for the Advanced Dashboard and $20 for the data package).


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

frase said:


> I have them but seldom use them albeit they can show an upward or downward short term day trend. I am a buy and hold investor and when I buy or sell a stock I really don't worry about leaving a nickel on the table. If I bought 100 shs of say CIBC (CM) at around 94.00 its only 5 bucks if I pay a nickel more. Wrong attitude, but so be it; I'm just not that concerned about it. I would expect it could be useful in trading penny stock but thats not me.


Pretty much the same for me as frase says above. I do take a look when something I'm buying is moving a fair bit, just gives an indicator of the up/down pressure to move the stock and might make me delay a bit for a better deal.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

I use that when i trade for my job but for my own retail account I don't find them worth paying for.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

it is free with bmo investorline for accounts over $250k


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Same with IE, but you still need to ask for it.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

gibor said:


> Do you have Level 2 quotes at your accounts? Do you find them valuable ?



No, CIBC IE wants your account balance to be north of 1M before you can get access.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Xoron said:


> No, CIBC IE wants your account balance to be north of 1M before you can get access.


True, but you can count all CIBC related assets....also we have stuff account, so amount can be less


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Premium Edge clients used to be those with $250K+. Perhaps that has increased, but I don't see the $1M anywhere. Gibor, maybe you already have it, did you check? Go to quotes & research, then gold tracker. Definitely useful, and not just for penny trading as someone mentioned upthread.

CIBC Investor's Edge also offers Premium Edge, a customized service for the unique investment needs of active traders. Premium Edge offers preferred interest rates, priority service, online benefits, telephone access with dedicated Premium Edge customer service representatives and potential eligibility for GlobeinvestorGOLD's™ GOLD Tracker.
https://www.iepilot.cibc.com/ie/about-us/profile-milestones.html


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Premium Edge clients used to be those with $250K+. Perhaps that has increased, but I don't see the $1M anywhere. Gibor, maybe you already have it, did you check?
> https://www.iepilot.cibc.com/ie/about-us/profile-milestones.html


I called in to the reps a few times to inquire, 1M is the number quoted.

And I don't see GOLD Tracker on my profile, so that won't work for me.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't see either 
I talked to sales manager and he said that you need to have $1,000,000 in household CIBC Investor’s Edge assets ... In the future they will be offering a Level 2 quote service for a monthly fee to all CIBC Investor’s Edge clients...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

If you had gold tracker, it would be below 'my alerts'. 

I'm surprised the amount is that high to get free access, especially when others offer it for much less, as noted by Amabile.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

gibor said:


> In the future they will be offering a Level 2 quote service for a monthly fee to all CIBC Investor’s Edge clients...


I certainly won't be paying for it. I only need/want it occasionally.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Xoron said:


> I certainly won't be paying for it. I only need/want it occasionally.


Same here  It's nice to have, but I'm not so active trader to pay for it...


----------

